# CN bullish on stacked layer sensors



## sdz (Jan 24, 2019)

Canon stacked sensor patent

As they should be. This is Canon's path forward.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 25, 2019)

Stacked sensors are something that Canon has been researching for years, they are extremely difficult to manufacturer and Sony has a big lead. One of the major difficulties is the connections between the layers, they just aren't reliable when you have large temperature swings. This used to be a big issue for pc cards when used in high performance applications, they have some better solutions now. I've seen the technology grow in the Aerospace / Military industry over the past umpteen years, but am now retired. At the time I retired, we were looking at using the technology for aircraft, I had a unit installed and flown on a commercial jet in flight test and it worked fine, but the reliability in that environment was still poor, particularly for high currents.

Canon is like my company, they will wait until they have a bullet proof design and not be pushed into something that might fail in service. Its a fine line to walk, we all want to increase performance and reduce costs, but a failure can be very expensive. That happened once and cost my company a astronomical amount of money. It was basically the same issue, but a older technology to achieve the same thing as a multi layer board feedthru. It was quietly dropped at the first opportunity.


----------



## sdz (Jan 25, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Stacked sensors are something that Canon has been researching for years, they are extremely difficult to manufacturer and Sony has a big lead. One of the major difficulties is the connections between the layers, they just aren't reliable when you have large temperature swings. This used to be a big issue for pc cards when used in high performance applications, they have some better solutions now. I've seen the technology grow in the Aerospace / Military industry over the past umpteen years, but am now retired. At the time I retired, we were looking at using the technology for aircraft, I had a unit installed and flown on a commercial jet in flight test and it worked fine, but the reliability in that environment was still poor, particularly for high currents.
> 
> Canon is like my company, they will wait until they have a bullet proof design and not be pushed into something that might fail in service. Its a fine line to walk, we all want to increase performance and reduce costs, but a failure can be very expensive. That happened once and cost my company a astronomical amount of money. It was basically the same issue, but a older technology to achieve the same thing as a multi layer board feedthru. It was quietly dropped at the first opportunity.



I recall you discussing this matter before. Hopefully, Canon has progressed far enough to bring the, for it, new sensor technology to market. We shall see. Thanks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 25, 2019)

sdz said:


> I recall you discussing this matter before. Hopefully, Canon has progressed far enough to bring the, for it, new sensor technology to market. We shall see. Thanks.



At some point, they will have to decide. But When? The decision may have already been made, we are seeing the past when we look at patents.


----------

